# Indiana-Jones-Abenteuer erscheinen digital aufbereitet als Sammlung auf Blu-Ray



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Indiana-Jones-Abenteuer erscheinen digital aufbereitet als Sammlung auf Blu-Ray gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Indiana-Jones-Abenteuer erscheinen digital aufbereitet als Sammlung auf Blu-Ray


----------



## Singler (30. Juni 2012)

Wieso werden zu einer News zu den *FILMEN* irgendwelche Screenshots aus den *SPIELEN* gezeigt? Welchen Sinn hat das?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

Und warum steht es unter News-Kommentare zu Sonstiges in Sonstige Hardware.
Das hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## Ramrod (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Bildaufbereitung/Sound genauso gut wird wie bei StarWars auf BluRay, dann überlege Ich mir doch meine DVDs gegen diese BluRayBox zu tauschen. Der Sound bei StarWars ist um Welten besser auf der BluRay gegenüber der DVD.


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. Juni 2012)

Wird aber auch mal Zeit,warte schon so lange darauf


----------



## Ramrod (30. Juni 2012)

Wobei der 4te Teil von Indiana Jones auf BluRay nicht so der Brüller war, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt das doch noch an der Bildqualität geschraubt wird.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Juni 2012)

mhhhh indi jones 
leuft gefühlte 5 mal im jahr in der glotze


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte, dass ein fünfter Teil geplant ist...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Wieso werden zu einer News zu den *FILMEN* irgendwelche Screenshots aus den *SPIELEN* gezeigt? Welchen Sinn hat das?


 
Weil PCGH keine Rechte hat um Fotos aus den Filmen zeigen zu können.

Sind die Verbesserungen beim Ton nur im englischen Original oder auch in der Synchronfassung?


----------



## Westcoast (30. Juni 2012)

ich weiss noch Indiana Jones früher mit amiga 500, wo man die disketten wechseln musste. finde ich gut, dass man die abenteuer auf blu Ray kaufen kann.


----------



## Felixxz2 (30. Juni 2012)

Seit wann ist Teil 4 ein Klassiker und nur auf Film vorhanden?


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Juni 2012)

Wird gekauft! Hoffe auch ein Back to the Future aufbereitet auf BR


----------



## al007 (30. Juni 2012)

Die BD von Back to the Future ist bereits aufwändig bearbeitet worden.
Steht hinten auf der Hülle.
Von daher wird davon keine neue BD kommen.

Was Indiana Jones angeht, ist ein 5. Teil in Arbeit der aber noch in einem sehr frühen Stadium ist und auch sehr sehr langsam voran geht.
Das heißt eine Box mit 4 von 5 Filmen ist nur für wirkliche Sammler die es nicht abwarten können interessant.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Freut mich,die Bluray Box gehört auf jeden Fall in meine Sammlung


----------



## OCCenturion (2. Juli 2012)

Sind "die" noch ganz dicht? 70,-€!? Bei der Hälfte können wir darüber reden....


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2012)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Freut mich,die Bluray Box gehört auf jeden Fall in meine Sammlung


Jop, eine Must have Box. 



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wird gekauft! Hoffe auch ein Back to the Future aufbereitet auf BR


Meinst das hier? 
http://www.amazon.de/Zur%C3%BCck-die-Zukunft-Anniversary-Trilogie/dp/B003U9P46S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341227195&sr=8-1

MfG


----------



## joraku (2. Juli 2012)

@al007: Soweit ich weiß, besteht für Indy 5 nur ein sehr grobes Konzept, aber es gibt nochnichtmal einen Gegenstand whatever um den sich die Handlung spinnen soll. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht mehr an einen 5. Teil - Ford wird auch nicht mehr jünger  vielleicht gibt es ja mal einen Ableger mit Shia LaBeouf als Indys Sohn? 

70€ klingt erstmal happig - jedoch handelt es sich ja um einen Relaunch der Filme welche erstmal in HD vorhanden sind. (Zumindest 1-3) Wären also 17,50€ pro Film, was ja ein normaler Preis ist wenn eine BluRay neu auf den Markt kommt.
Mir jedoch auch noch zu teuer. Mal schauen, vielleicht schenkt man es ja auch dem Vater zum B-day.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Meinst das hier?
> Zurück in die Zukunft - 25th Anniversary Trilogie Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Michael J. Fox, Christopher Lloyd, Crispin Glover, Lea Thompson, Thomas F. Wilson, Robert Zemeckis: Filme & TV
> 
> MfG


 
Yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juli 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> [...]vielleicht gibt es ja mal einen Ableger mit Shia LaBeouf als Indys Sohn? [...]


 
Wenn der 4. Teil 5s früher geendet hätte wär ich fest davon überzeugt gewesen aber jetz bin ich mir net so sicher^^


----------



## Hackman (3. Juli 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich weiss noch Indiana Jones früher mit amiga 500, wo man die disketten wechseln musste. finde ich gut, dass man die abenteuer auf blu Ray kaufen kann.


 Nur die Überschrift gelesen? Macht ja nix! 
Ich dachte zuallererst auch an die Adventure-Spiele.


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2012)

Hackman schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Überschrift gelesen? Macht ja nix!
> Ich dachte zuallererst auch an die Adventure-Spiele.



Das wär auch traumhaft. 

MfG


----------

